# hydroconquest Caliber 619/888 - what's the difference???



## beni5464 (Aug 14, 2017)

hey everyone

i want to buy the longines hydroconquest automatic.

in the catalog and in longines websites its written that the caliber is "619/888"

should i ask for one of them? which one is better?

thanks!!
good day


----------



## beni5464 (Aug 14, 2017)

anyone?


----------



## Embridioum (Jul 28, 2017)

If it's written like that, it probably is its name and not two different calibers. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

A photo of the L888.2







A photo of the L636, which is identical to the L619, except the L636 has a date plus the day.







Don't know which is "better"?
However, my new Hydro Conquest came with the L888, which I'm very happy with.


----------



## Heigl (Aug 19, 2017)

billiybop said:


> A photo of the L888.2
> View attachment 12468815
> 
> A photo of the L636, which is identical to the L619, except the L636 has a date plus the day.
> ...


Biggest difference (from my point of view) is power reserve. I can also see from pictures above that the accuracy adjustment screws are located differently. In the previous version there is only one screw (between "fork") that needs to be adjusted, but the L888 reminds Omega's movement Co-Axial 2500C that has three adjustment screws in outer ring. This is my opinion.


----------



## Bgdn (Feb 25, 2018)

Hey guys. Quick question. How does one find out the movement version without opening the back ?


----------



## 3th3r (Jul 20, 2011)

Bgdn said:


> Hey guys. Quick question. How does one find out the movement version without opening the back ?


A timegrapher will tell you the beat rate. The 619 will beat at 28,800 and the 888 will beat at 25,200. If you don't have a timegrapher yourself, most watch repair shops will.


----------



## Bgdn (Feb 25, 2018)

3th3r said:


> Bgdn said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys. Quick question. How does one find out the movement version without opening the back ?
> ...


Thank you


----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

billiybop said:


> A photo of the L888.2
> View attachment 12468815
> 
> A photo of the L636, which is identical to the L619, except the L636 has a date plus the day.
> ...


And I thought it could not be adj/reg because the regulator lever had been removed on this cal L888-2.
Lately my L888-2 has been running at plus 10 seconds a day. Don't know why it jumped from +1 s/d to 10 s/d.
So, anyway; This new movement has 2 little flat screws on the balance wheel equally spaced. I used the small very thin screw driver that I always use on my other adjustments with my loupe and adjusted each little screw equal 
micro turns. Didn't know which way to go so turned the little screws one direction and nope, wrong way, so back the other way. Now, too much, so a third adjustment to split the difference and checked 
on my timegrapher and it looks good for now. Will need to monitor though, but I think I got system.


----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

Concerning my recent post where I regulated, or I should more correctly say, TRIED to regulate my L888.2 did not work out after all.
Iv'e come to the conclusion that this movement can only be adj/reg by a professional.


----------

